# Government Regulation Re Selling Hay into the US from Canada



## vtlpluyr (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi - I was wondering if anybody from Canada on this site has sold hay into the US before. I have reached out to the Canadian embassy in Washington and they sent information to me about the CFIA certification to help prove compliance with foreign (including US) phytosanitary requirements - has anybody gone through this before? They also said that each state may have regulations as well - has anybody gone through the process of meeting specific state requirements?

Thank you


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Unless the price of hay is practically free in Canada, it ain't much better in our area.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

No ideas what the rules are but plenty of hay and straw has come into the Aution here anytime the price has been high.

I don't know how it even pd some came 600 miles to sell a load of straw for $1800.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

A couple of years ago I came close to selling hay from Central Alberta into the States. A hay broker was handling all the paper work. The only reason why they did not buy my hay was because they found some other stuff that meet their needs from Southern Alberta so trucking would be cheaper by a bit. To sell the broker wants a feed test. Size and weight of bales. Plus how they are stored and pictures of the hay from an unrolled bale to check the insides. Much the same as the guy from the middle east wanted to know about my hay just a few weeks ago.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

There is lots of van trailer loads of hay and straw that leave here for the US/Boston area. I don't know what they deal is for the importer. He phones, offers you 1.50 a square bale if you load it in the truck, truck show up and you load it, if you're lucky he pays you in 6 months. Get to hear from the trucker how it sells for 6$ a bale in Boston.

In Quebec there are a number of timothy exporters that send 2-3 trucks a day to the US, they have been running for years.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't know anybody thats sold small squares for $1.50 in a LONG time, so I guess prices are better here.

I'm selling first cutting rd bales that weigh 800lbs/piece for $45-$50/each. Better 2nd and 3rd round bales are going for $80/bale, you come and get it.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Broker 30 miles south of me buys hay ,straw , and oats out of Canada . I don't know anything about the regulations.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Every so often someone does here. No clue why. May as well have bushhogged the fields.



mlappin said:


> I don't know anybody thats sold small squares for $1.50 in a LONG time, so I guess prices are better here.
> 
> I'm selling first cutting rd bales that weigh 800lbs/piece for $45-$50/each. Better 2nd and 3rd round bales are going for $80/bale, you come and get it.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

mlappin said:


> I don't know anybody thats sold small squares for $1.50 in a LONG time, so I guess prices are better here.
> I'm selling first cutting rd bales that weigh 800lbs/piece for $45-$50/each. Better 2nd and 3rd round bales are going for $80/bale, you come and get it.


 in Lancaster County Pennsylvania people would be happy with those prices right now because hay prices are a bit soft at the local auctions currently


----------



## vtlpluyr (Mar 27, 2016)

endrow said:


> in Lancaster County Pennsylvania people would be happy with those prices right now because hay prices are a bit soft at the local auctions currently


The truck would charge me about $1500 to bring 600 bales to Lancaster PA, so its obviously not a market


----------

